# Let's have a party 30 Apr - May 1 at Fort Mcrea



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

As some of may know Tina and I got married :thumbup: on 1 April.
We had a small group of friends and family at the wedding. Well I got to much food and beer for the event. So this is what we want to do.

Free beer and food till its gone. We have an unopened keg of beer kept cold and a whole butt ton of burgers and dogs and chicken. 

April 30 May 1 --- tap the keg and light the grill around noon on the 30th and camp out over night.

All are welcome. Looked over the long range forcast and its to be beautiful weather for such an event.

So I will see you all there.:yes:


Sorry if the date change is an incovience to anyone but to many folks haD Easter weekend commitments and I didn't realize it was Easter weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

What a good idea! That weekend starts my Spring Break...finally!!


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

CONGRATS Mark:thumbup: Don't know if Angie and I will make it but will see whats on the sked. Boat giving me a crazy oil alarm right now so may not have a ride. Will stay in touch and congrats again. R/Walt


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Mark and Tina,
Congrats again on the marriage. 
Sounds good and I hope to be there.





Ernie


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Congradulations on your wedding!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to you both - Now get back to work on my house! : )

Seriously though - You are a stand up guy, Linda and I wish you both the best. Don't know if we will make it to the campout/cook off. My boat may be allergic to water after not being exposed to it for so long!


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations on the wedding!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome Home Mark and Tina, I'm gonna try to stop by Saturday and Grab a Burger and a Cold Beer....................................


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

there is 3 big bags of chicken and burgers and dogs yall, 
time to eat.

one ice cold keg of bud light,

time to drink.

who is bringing the grill?

dan is marc bringing the barge?

what about ya cobie people? yall gonna stop by?

throw it out there


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey everyone, the dates has changed to the 30th and 1st of may per the hired hand. Reason, is mark forgot about this being easter weekend......


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

We have to work the Mullet Toss both those days...


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats my birthday weekend and I'll be in Seattle area til May 18th. 

Remember me when ya'll are out there...............






Ernie


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I have tried hard to please as many as possible and find the perfect date for this event. It has been changed to next weekend. I am sorry if this is an inconvienance for anyone. I really do not think I can please everyone.

I will see everyone that can make it on the 30th and 1st, We will lift a cold one for those that have to work or be else where.
Hope to see a grand turnout of friends and fellow PFFer's.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Its happening. Come one / Come all.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like winds 15-20 knots. If it softens... YOU know I"M out there.. can't resist a celebration. BUT if it is rough surf, coming by my self, i'll make decision based on safety. CALM WINDS SAT>>>


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Which boat?


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm not going...small craft adv....
will fish near house on south side. 

HAVE FUN y'all.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Food was GREAT! Beer was cold, the wind blew, but was not as bad as I had planned. Going to help the Bro load the grill and stuff on the boat then the clean up starts. Good time and the chicken was GREAT! Thanks Mark.

There were a good amount of non forum people out there and met lots of new people.


----------

